# Bell & Ross Instrument serial no. quantity?



## wrcfan (Jul 22, 2008)

Hi, pretty new to B&R and have just gotten my BR02. Have observed that most B&R Instrument models serial nos.(eg. BR02-20-S-00142) are only 3 digits. Anyone has any idea besides the limited models, how many of each series (eg. BR01, BR02 & BR03) are produced since the serial nos are in such small digits?:thanks


----------



## mthwatch (Mar 27, 2008)

wrcfan said:


> Hi, pretty new to B&R and have just gotten my BR02. Have observed that most B&R Instrument models serial nos.(eg. BR02-20-S-00142) are only 3 digits. Anyone has any idea besides the limited models, how many of each series (eg. BR01, BR02 & BR03) are produced since the serial nos are in such small digits?:thanks


Well, I have 00811. BR is very hush hush about the number of watches they produce annually, so you probably will not get the answer you're looking for. My guess is the low, low thousands, with the BR01/03 being most popular. You have to remember also that the BR02 has only been on the market for a year...


----------



## Harwood22 (Jan 4, 2008)

I own the orange one and my serial is S-037XX



mthwatch said:


> Well, I have 00811. BR is very hush hush about the number of watches they produce annually, so you probably will not get the answer you're looking for. My guess is the low, low thousands, with the BR01/03 being most popular. You have to remember also that the BR02 has only been on the market for a year...


----------



## Aqua Spearo (Oct 10, 2007)

wow.. so the limited edition serial numbers are in the same series as the normal ones?.. but obviously only 500 are produced of those models. I wonder if the chronos are in the same series as well.. anybody have the chrono?


----------



## mthwatch (Mar 27, 2008)

Aqua Spearo said:


> wow.. so the limited edition serial numbers are in the same series as the normal ones?.. but obviously only 500 are produced of those models. I wonder if the chronos are in the same series as well.. anybody have the chrono?


Aqua - this whole "limited edition" / "limited production" thing gets kinda messy. The blue and orange BR02 models are not limited editions, just limited production models. That's the only reason I didn't go all out and get the pro dial blue. Different story if it was a real limited edition...


----------



## Aqua Spearo (Oct 10, 2007)

so they arent limited like the BR01 models? odd.. but they are growing fast so maybe 500 wasnt enough to put out there. I doubt you would ever see someone wearing one of the colored B&R watches.. or the same as you have anyway. Under 500 worlwide is extremely rare in the wild.


----------

